# Clearance in Front of Toilets 2009 IRC



## Mule (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay... Section R307 Toilet, Bath, and Shower Spaces. This section specifies that the fixtures shall be in accordance with Figure R307.1 and in accordance with the requirements of Section P2705.1. The figure in R307.1 shows that a clearance space of 21 inches is required in front of toilets.

2009 IRC Section P2705.1 Subsection 5 specifies the same 21 inches of clearance but goes a step farther and specifies... 21-inch (533 mm) clearance in front of the water closet,lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door.

P2705.1 #5 Water closets, lavatories and bidets.A water closet, lavatory or bidet shall not be set closer

than 15 inches (381 mm) from its center to any side wall, partition or vanity or closer than 30 inches

(762 mm) center-to-center between adjacent fixtures. *There shall be at least a 21-inch (533 mm) clearance*

*in front of the water closet,lavatory or bidet to any wall, fixture or door.*

*Now the question. Is the door allowed to swing into that 21-inch clear space?*

In my opinion I say *yes!* What say you others on this forum?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 7, 2011)

I say yes also! Door may swing into space.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, as long as it's not an accessible toilet and there is still space for somebody to stand clear of the door swing.


----------



## Mac (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm ridin' the Mule on this one - 21 inches and no mention of any swinging door!


----------



## Keystone (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, door not prohibited from swinging into this 21 inches.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes gets my vote.


----------



## Mule (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks all. I appreciate it. This question was aimed at another AHJ that requires 21" from the open door swing.

You guys and gals are the best! I've also requested an ICC interpretation. We'll see how that goes.

Thanks again!!!!:cheers


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just cope the door so it swings by and around bowl

yellow flag I know


----------



## peach (Dec 7, 2011)

yes... in renovations, you'll be lucky sometimes to get the 21" in the first place.


----------



## KZQuixote (Dec 7, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> Just cope the door so it swings by and around bowlyellow flag I know


Hold it Dude! What about my knee? While I'm thinking about it, what about the morning paper I'm perusing? Need some elbow and wrist clearance as well.

Bill


----------



## Mule (Dec 8, 2011)

Like I said this was aimed at another AHJ. The builder called me about the problem. I told him "Just take the door off"! He had a blank stare. The bathroom in question is in a master bedroom. He just smiled!

I really shouldn't be putting ideas into builders heads should I?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mule, you should be a "Man who draws" if you solve the builders problem? 

I say yes, but watch you're knees!

pc1


----------



## Mule (Dec 8, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> Just cope the door so it swings by and around bowlyellow flag I know


I really like this one too! I need to tell the builder about this one.... But that would be like "In your face MR. INSPECTOR!" Which we as BO's and inspectors shouldn't do..... should I?????? (insert devil with grin here!)


----------



## MtnArch (Dec 8, 2011)

You could always reverse the swing, too (swing OUT instead of IN).


----------



## peach (Dec 16, 2011)

I never close my master bath door...


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 18, 2011)

Twist..... What if it was a glass shower door that opened part way then hit the toilet? I have had that situation recently.


----------

